# Larry`s back on board :(



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4360459#post4360459


Here comes Larry Brown to **** things up even more


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vagabond Larry strikes again. Although he won't be worse than Billy King (not that that is saying much).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I honestly ask myself, what have I done as a fan and season ticket holder to have to endure this nonsense


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I really don't know about this. I like Larry, but as a developer of a young team? He usually just trades young players for veterans.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Billy King is one of the dumbest guys ever.. how many times do you have to see Larry Brown stab his own people in the back to realize that you can't trust him?

Hell the guy chose to leave town, and then left throwing everyone under the bus. Saying he was forced out, and he didn't know what his position was.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Billy King is one of the dumbest guys ever.. how many times do you have to see Larry Brown stab his own people in the back to realize that you can't trust him?
> 
> Hell the guy chose to leave town, and then left throwing everyone under the bus. Saying he was forced out, and he didn't know what his position was.


Agreed. This is bull****.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Larry Brown did not purposely leave. There were reports, that Larry Brown wanted more power in Philadelphia. ED Snider didn't want it, and threatened the guy.

Poof, all of a sudden he wants to leave for the Detroit Pistons. I'm (on the contrary to all of you) glad Brown's back. Lest you all forget, we haven't played defense in years. He's more passionate about the sixers then Isiah Thomas and the poorly ran Knicks. THE KNICKS FOR GOD SAKES, even I would want a settlement from them.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Larry Brown did not purposely leave. There were reports, that Larry Brown wanted more power in Philadelphia. ED Snider didn't want it, and threatened the guy.


No, Pat Croce wanted more power (wanted to run Flyers as well as Sixers) and Ed Snider didn't want to give up his control.

Larry Brown was talking about wanting to leave and "smell his kids" getting away from the NBA. He was talking as if he was done, the Pistons fired Rick Carlisle and then Brown took the job.

Ed Snider didn't threaten anyone, Larry wanted to go and Snider didn't impede the departure. Actually he helped speed it along by not demanding any compensation for Brown.



> Poof, all of a sudden he wants to leave for the Detroit Pistons. I'm (on the contrary to all of you) glad Brown's back. Lest you all forget, we haven't played defense in years. He's more passionate about the sixers then Isiah Thomas and the poorly ran Knicks. THE KNICKS FOR GOD SAKES, even I would want a settlement from them.


The Knicks were a better team than their record showed last year, Larry Brown left Detroit (because of clashes) and wanted to cash in on another big payday. He went into coach the Knicks and absolutely mailed in the worst coaching job in NBA history, I say the worst because he was doing it on purpose.

And last I checked, the Knicks are a better team than the Sixers. They have ugly contracts, but in a place where salary doesn't matter that's practically a moot issue.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks are a better team than the 76ers?

I'll check you up on that by 2007. Tyler Hansbourgh alone will progress us as a better team, with Iguodala, Korver.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks are a better team than the 76ers?
> 
> I'll check you up on that by 2007. Tyler Hansbourgh alone will progress us as a better team, with Iguodala, Korver.


Tyler Hansborough isn't that good. If he's the savior, we are in trouble.

And yeah, the Knicks are a better team than the Sixers.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

tyler hansborough ??

if the sixers take that stiff then ill eat my own foot


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Record-wise or talent wise?

I hate watching them play.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Record-wise or talent wise?
> 
> I hate watching them play.


What are you talking about. You were wrong about Larry Brown and then you bring up Tyler Stiffborough. If you are going to chime in on the discussion at least be knowledgeable about what you are talking about.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Im talking about the New York Knickersuckers. 

At any rate, Larry Brown has been one of the most succesfull coaches in NBA history. I don't blame him for going to the Pistons, the window of oppurinity closed here and opened up there. With the 76ers now, he gets a chance to completely run the team and get another shot at an NBA title....

Next year, he'll replace MO Cheeks, embrace for it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Is that an eagles jersey your tyke is wearing?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4360459#post4360459
> 
> 
> Here comes Larry Brown to **** things up even more


I don't like it. His motives worry me. We have a lot of young talent with more coming next year. Like someone else said, he favors veterans over youngsters. Look for lots of bad trades.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Is that an eagles jersey your tyke is wearing?


HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Beez you are crazy. That said I Am also a Larry Brown hater and this only dooms the sixers. Larry must have some dirt on Billy or Ed


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Horrible horrible horrible move. Larry Brown turned his back on the organization once, so why bring him back? We all know the guy is horrible with young talent, so why was there any need to bring him back while we are enduring a rebuilding phase? Someone explain that to me. Obviously Billy King isn't the smartest person in the world, and he proves it again. 

I just hope we don't allow Larry Brown to get too much power, and influence this team too much. Brown is a great coach when he is surrounded with veteran, defensive minded players. He has showed time and time again the guy can't develope young players, so why did we even think of bringing him in, in the first place? 

I wouldn't be surprised now if we somehow trade away our first round picks for a veteran player that plays the game the "right way." 

Bullsh*t


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Billy King is doing everything in his power to turn this city against him


----------

